# Nannies



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

So I've only just learnt that nannies might be able to produce milk but at the moment I have two does which I paired to the same buck at the same time. One doe became pregnant and had a litter, both of the does produce milk and both feed the babies. The second doe seems to have quite a swollen belly now and appears pregnant b ut not ready to pop yet. In theory she could be pregnant, but only at a stretch. The buck would have to had mated her moments before I took him out!

So my question is, is she likely to be experiencing some kind of false pregnancy or serious weight gain related to feeding the existing litter?

Time will tell I suppose. Its her first litter, do you think maybe this has lead to an extended gestation?


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

hmmm

All I can add is that my non pregnated doe has been feeding her sisters littler more that the mum has! :roll:


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

She is most likley pregnent or her hormones had her produce milk because there is another litter in the nest. My satin un-marked brindle that I got from the store was nursing another does babies, but hadn't had her babies yet. She didn't have them till about a week later. So time will just tell if she is pregnent or not because my friend mis-sexed a doe of mine that he was watching and had her with 8-9 other bucks and NEVER got pregnent even after being with them for over 2 weeks!


----------

